# Advice in picking/ training a Black Lab



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi everyone......My fiancee and I are seriously thinking about getting a black lab.....sooooo

what is the first thing you look for when selecting a pup out of the litter?
any other ideas and tips for picking pups...(other than if theyre cute or not) is most appreciated

Also .....when training them to be a hunting dog....what do you think is the one most important thing???

Any thoughts on the questions Ive asked ......along with any other helpful tips and information would be awesome

THanks so much,

Clu__82


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

My best single piece of advice is to find a retriever club near you.

www.akc.org do a club search for retriever / hunt test
UKC-hrc I can't remember the exact URL but do a google and you'll find

www.nahranews.org

These are the main three orgs for testing retrievers. Find a club, shoot the contact person an email about yourself and ask when their next event is. Go out and talk to people.

People like to talk about their dogs.

A club will help you with all sorts of things from basic obiedience, access to grounds and birds. Plus there are usually some really nice and reasonably priced litters to be found by word of mouth and you'll get to see the parents work. Look for hips and eyes to be guaranteed. Look for parents that are the size, temperment, color whatever you are looking for.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Picking the litter is much more important than picking the pup. 
You need to really think of what kind of dog you want in the end. find a breeder that shares your idea's and you will be happy. 
Do a lot of research before you go out and buy a pup, you have to remember you have to live it many years.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

First, you're doing the right thing by asking the questions BEFORE you buy the pup. I STRONGLY encourage you to spend $15-$30 on a quality training book for labs. Most questions will be answered in there. You may even buy a 2nd book so you can compare the info and find what's the best compromise for you/your family.

Most important? Genetics, genetics, genetics! Now this doesn't mean you have to buy a $1000 pup out of champion only lines. But genetics are important. Finally, take the time to view the parents. Ask if you can see them in a hunting situation. Only buy from a reputable breeder. Please don't pick up the classifieds to find your pup. You're much better off with a pro.

Just my thoughts...

Good luck

Mike


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

does anyone have any suggestions as to which sex to decide on ....what are the pros and cons of both male and females.......???...for a family dog and for a hunting dog???

THanks again

CLu__82


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Some people say females are a little less difficult to train, I personaly have not owned a female lab so I am not sure. I think most people would probably tell you its just personal prefrenece.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Southern MN Hunting Retriever Assoc. is located near you, I think they have members from the Mankato area as well. The website is:

http://www.sm-hra.com/

This would be a great first start.

As far as choosing a litter - look at the female first. If you find a MH titled *****, or QAA *****, chances are you are off to the right start.

Southern MN HRA has a member by the name of Ann who you should contact. She usually has the latest on the best field breedings. Her e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

As far as sex goes, it really is a personal preference. I have a female golden and male chessie. I will get a male next time and he will be neutered.

If you plan on getting them fixed I wouldn't worry about it too much. Either pick whatever pup stands out to you regardless of sex or let the wife pick.

This is a link to a chesapeake breeder but he has a bunch of articles on here that he wrote for the "Retriever Journal" be sure and check out the two articles on understanding pedigrees.

http://www.northernflight.com/articles.htm

Brian


----------

